# Reverbery furnaces, advices...



## alb320 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
I'm building a reverbery furnaces, I'm following harold's project, but I would make it more big.

I would melt 60 kg of material (mixture of ash and some minerals) but I don't know if my project is correctly proportioned.

Have you some advices? Is dimensional proportion correct for burn chamber? 

This is my plan (sorry for bad style):


----------



## Lou (Jan 6, 2009)

Harold will be of great use for this question.



See also http://www.backyardmetalcasting.com/forums because there are numerous people there who have reverb furnaces.


----------



## alb320 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you Lou for that URL... it's very interesting!


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 6, 2009)

I suggest the burner port be located just slightly above the maximum molten material level, and such that the flame is introduced at one side or the other, so it swirls around the chamber. Your design has the flame entering on the centerline. I don't think that's a good idea. 

I also think you should make the diameter much larger, not the height. If you try to increase capacity by making the chamber deeper, you're going to have trouble heating the contents to the bottom. A larger surface area and shallower depth is far more desirable. Furnaces of this nature don't have the advantage of having the flame impinging on the sides all the way to the bottom, as it does in a crucible furnace. You have to think a little differently. Increasing surface area and decreasing the depth of the charge is part of that thinking. 

Harold


----------



## alb320 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Harold, your advice are precious!


----------

